
Facebook please, don't make another chat app - pacavaca
https://medium.com/p/please-dont-make-another-chat-app-a867ecd48134
======
driminicus
If we could all move to the matrix.org infrastructure and bridge to any
services people don't want to switch from (for whatever reason) I would be so
happy.

------
deeporca
More messengers for the God of messengers

